# I think I was sold a pacman frog with a broken jaw



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Meet Bowser. He's never really eaten on his own. A locust would eat him before if could catch it. He does try, and seems to eagerly bite down on food when I feed him by hand, but he seems completey unable to catch it himself. He doesn't really try anymore, no matter how hungry he is.

My issue is, in January I'm going on my honeymoon for two weeks and I don't really know any one that would willingly hand feed my frog or knows how to handle one. If anyone here is willing to take him permanently I won't need to worry about him whenever I travel. Unless any one has any tips or tricks I could try, but to be honest I think there's something wrong with his jaw as it hangs open a lot of the time and someone here told me they were fragile. Help!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

seen one worse than that.....never found out what it is but i suspect MBD.....so up his calcium and nutribal.....


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Upping his amount of calcium and vits isn't going to make any difference now, the damage is done, but you should still definitely be giving him regular dustings of calc and vits. How often do you feed him? If you feed him twice a week, then one feed should be dusted with calcium, and then the second feed should be vitamins. I tend to feed all my frogs with vits at the weekend so I remember what I'm doing!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I love my horned frogs
One of mine would only eat wax worms,and only when I fed them to him,I tried daily with different foods,I got him as a suprise from my hubby at christmas last year,he died sadly having never really grown,I was gutted.Such a little thing was so special.
I would be willing to hand feed him/her for you whilst you are on honeymoon,but I am in Bournemouth,miles from you,but If you need me to I will do it,problem is when I looked after someone elses dogs for two weeks I didnt want to give them back,so I am not very good with having a temporary pet,but If someone on here is coming my way or a courier then I would be happy to care for him :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

my tiny frog that never grew 









Isabella -custard that I got from a member on here









Doughnut from another member on here because her hip bone sticks out


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> my tiny frog that never grew



He's absolutely awesome!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

he was yes :gasp: sadly he is the one that died 3 weeks ago :gasp:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Haha, I've seen a photo of Custard before! That's the kind of photo you don't forget! Do you know how old she/he is?

It'd be great to have you nearer, but I'm not so sure about sending him that far. I only ever send inverts and even then I feel bad lol!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

she is around two years old :2thumb: she is in full house magazine this week and in practical reptile keeping magazine

I am hoping that a courier or a member on here who travels south regularly will see this,I would like to care for him :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

How often does custard eat by the way? Bowser only seems to want food once a week, and even then it's just a locust or a roach. He rarely wants a fuzzy mouse.

I saw a green pacman about the size of Custard once. It was the first time I ever saw one and I said to the shop keeper "what on Earth is THAT?!" It actually startled me! I feel in love with them straight away haha.

Congrats on Custard's fame! 

I also have a smaller albino pacman called Budda. He's vicious and very active though!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Upping his amount of calcium and vits isn't going to make any difference now, the damage is done, but you should still definitely be giving him regular dustings of calc and vits. How often do you feed him? If you feed him twice a week, then one feed should be dusted with calcium, and then the second feed should be vitamins. I tend to feed all my frogs with vits at the weekend so I remember what I'm doing!


Oh! Only just spotted this comment! I dust everything he eats with calcium, but he only eats once a week.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

she would eat all the time if I let her,she has a meal once a week and I am a softy and I will offer her huge locusts mid week as a snack incase she is hungry
Doughnut who is about a year old eats 2-3 times a week
Do you weigh Bowser?

I weigh all my pets to see if they are growing well,bit sad I know

If you wanted me to have him whilst you are away then I am sure we could arrange a same day reputable courier :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I don't weigh him actually, but thats a great idea! I used to weigh my rats, but never thought of doing it for other pets for some weird reason! I think I'll start today as I've now got a big notebook to record vivarium temps and feeding guides for house-sitters. 

I plan to travel once or twice a year from now on, so I have to make sure all the animals are well looked after while I'm away.

I paid £50 for a courier to bring me pygmy mice from south wales earlier this year, so it might prove a little too expensive to get him to bornemouth from Norwich


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I paid that too to get Isabella Custard,she is worth it :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

How is Bowser Frog doing today? wish someone on here was travelling this way as I would give him a home :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Everyone always comes up with MBD, but its not always the case, I think some frogs especially horned frogs which are certainly over bred worldwide suffer from deformities. 

I have 3 horned frogs pancake, dumpling & big mac, big mac always had a funny jaw ever since i bought her & i got her from a very good breeder of here. she as always had this overlapping top jaw which no matter how much of the correct care is given will never go away. 
she as had the best quality lighting a good diet of food which have been dusted with nutro-bal & she is still like this. dont be worried about it sometime they are like this because its life! look at humans out there! some weird & wonderful shapes :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

It may be worth contacting tarantulabarn to ask how much it'd be to courier the little guy, I've not used them before but from what I've heard they're excellent and they're very reasonably priced as well, and respond quickly to messages.


----------

